# Favorite steak houses



## Dragoon

It is a short list for me.

1. Kevin Rathbun Steak, Atlanta
2. Bern's, Tampa
3. Ruth's Chris, Savannah


----------



## JohnRov

I don't go to steak houses often as when I travel I'm usually looking for something that is unique to that location but I do end up in one here and there and my favorite so far has been Grill 23 and Bar in Boston.


----------



## eagle2250

Should you find yourself in Valparaiso or Portage, IN, at dinnertime, and are in the mood for a good hunk of burned beef, your first choice of eateries in each case should be Kelsey's. You will know you have arrived when you spot Howie, a 15' tall fake cow, keeping watch over the parking lot!


----------



## Bandit44

If traveling to Charlotte, NC, check out Beef and Bottle. It is an old fashioned steakhouse that looks like a seedy dive from the front, but serves very high quality food. I only eat steak once or twice a year, but when I do, it's the only place I go.
https://beefandbottle.com/


----------



## JerseyJohn

My two all-time favorites: it's been some years since I've been to either of these, but given their age, they probably haven't changed much:

Metropolitan Grill, Seattle 

The Stockyard, Nashville


----------



## greene

When you mention steakhouses, is this primarily American terminolgy for an establishment that just sells the steak cut of meat (from various animals) or typically just meat dishes of many variations?

Many thanks,


----------



## Dragoon

It is a restaurant that specializes in beef steaks. Typically they would have other things on the menu as well, you would expect to see a fish item or two as well as chicken and pork.


----------



## greene

*England needs these!!*

Ah I see, thanks for your help here.

I don´t think England has such establishments - but it damn well should!! We do very good steak, but to have the best it always costs significantly more, understandable, but it usually is somewhat small - very pretentious etc....

England could do with a good steak house - well unless they have built more since I havent been there!!!


----------



## eyedoc2180

DelFrisco's if we are talking chain, and Sparks in NYC if not.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eyedoc2180 said:


> Sparks in NYC if not.


Are people still dying to get in??


----------



## eyedoc2180

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are people still dying to get in??


 It's called "ambiance." I love telling the story to an out-of-towner when there.


----------



## Jovan

Anyone have any suggestions for New Mexico, specifically Albuquerque?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

I've been to a many steakhouses....

The Capital Grille (Philadelphia is better, Cherry Hill is still good)
The Palm (have only been to Atlantic City)

these are my top two (well, three technically). The Palm in AC is one of the top 5 meals I've ever had in my life. Tremendous food, and the atomic horseradish is unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Tori_Lee

If you are a fan of Florida Travel, check out Shula's Steakhouse. I had heard a ton of good things about it and decided to give it a try, it's a casual upscale steakhouse located at Fort Lauderdale Beach. I truly enjoyed the filet mignon, perfectly seasoned and juicy. And NOW I'm hungry


----------



## Miket61

greene said:


> England could do with a good steak house - well unless they have built more since I havent been there!!!


My favorite New York steakhouse is the Palm (it's a chain, but it's still family owned after eighty years). They have nearly thirty locations now, including one on Pont Street in Belgravia, just down the street from the former Sheraton.

Oddly, Google Maps is very outdated - it shows the Sheraton still in business and a place called Drones where the Palm is now.


----------



## fishertw

Was in Albuquerque last year and did not see any steak houses. Seems, however, that they serve everything there with either red or green chillies. Even the biscuits had bits of red or green chili in them. I'm sure there are good restaurants there that have foods other than Southwest flavors, but I did not find any.
Good Luck.
Tom


----------



## Jovan

I experienced a few, including authentic Indian and British cuisine.


----------



## ajpleblanc

While I do think that places like the Capital Grille, Ruth's Chris, and Mortons provide an exceptional dining experience, when I travel I tend to try to visit non-chain type locations. 

1.) St. Elmo - Indianapolis
2.) Abe & Louie's - Boston
3.) Keefers - Chicago


----------



## Semper Jeep

Tori_Lee said:


> If you are a fan of Florida Travel, check out Shula's Steakhouse. I had heard a ton of good things about it and decided to give it a try, it's a casual upscale steakhouse located at Fort Lauderdale Beach. I truly enjoyed the filet mignon, perfectly seasoned and juicy. And NOW I'm hungry


I'm generally more of a seafood guy, and on the rare occasions I do go for a steak, I prefer the smaller/local places over the chains like Morton's, Ruth's Chris, Shula's..., but I did make it to a Shula's here in Metro Detroit and thought the steak was one of the best I ever had. Unfortunately, they closed their location up here a few months after I ate there so I won't be hitting it up again anytime soon.


----------



## PITAronin

Fleming's in Atlanta has impressed me in the past, as has Bones.


----------



## smmrfld

Peter Luger in Williamsburg.


----------



## Hitch

We had a fine meal at Rothman's in NYC with five star service.


----------



## Bucksfan

Delmonico's in NYC is a good one, too. As far as chains go, Ruth's Chris, Fleming's, Morton's are of course good. Here in central Ohio, Hyde Park is my favorite.


----------



## TMMKC

Plaza III in Kansas City. Outstanding wine selection too.


----------



## Howard

Before it went into bankruptcy Charlie Brown's Steakhouse was my favorite.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Just ate at Union Trust in Philadelphia. It's in an old bank (think VERY grand), and the food was tremendous.


----------



## bernoulli

Majórica,

By far the best steakhouse in Rio and better than anything I ever had abroad. As an American friend put it, and I paraphrase: "I have visited 46 states in the US and have been to the best places in Texas, Chicago and New York, to name a few places, but I never had meat like this..."


----------



## blim8183

smmrfld said:


> Peter Luger in Williamsburg.


Peter Luger is fantastic. I've heard the burger that they serve at lunch is pretty great as well.


----------



## CdnTrad

Keen's in NYC. Great steak and best Old Fashioned I've ever had.


----------



## Miket61

I just returned from New York. We ate at Palm One (the original location at 837 Second Avenue) and at the Palm Westside on 50th in the theater district. The steaks were excellent, as was the swordfish, but the best burger I had was at 21. 

Does anyone have an opinion of Gallagher's? Early experiences (ten years ago) were very good, but the last two were disappointing and I dropped it from my rotation.


----------



## quentin11

Another vote for Keen's in New York. I've been pretty much to every steakhouse in NYC but keep returning to Keen's.


----------



## drlivingston

Shula's in Birmingham is average at best. Ruth's Chris is still hard to beat (especially when ordered with extra butter.... ahhhhh). Morton's isn't that bad. Fleming's, here in Birmingham, has ambience but, I am just not a big fan of their steak preparation. My favorite place to eat lots of steak will always be Fogo de Chao in Atlanta. There is nothing that will satisfy a carnivore's appetite better than a Brazilian churrascaria!!


----------



## pleasehelp

I've been to quite a few steak houses. My favorite two are Ben and Jacks in Manhattan (midtown east location) and Doe's Eat Place (Mississippi locatino). Ben and Jacks is one of the Lugers copies, but I think it does it better than the others. Doe's Eat Place is a completely different experience.

Honorable mention to the Post House on the upper east side.

I would suggest all three of those if you are really looking for a great steak and sides.


----------



## memphislawyer

Does Eat Place was great, when they had it on Beale Street in Memphis. Tamales were awesome

The Palm in Nashville, across the street from the arena (formerly the Gaylord). Had a great meal, walked across the street and saw Martina McBride's Christmas show one year. Aspargus Frittti

Shulas in Miami Beach, the original. Big Dolphins fan, sat in the chair he sits in when he comes in. Hated to see Jerry Jones pic on that wall of fame for I think the 5 lb steak.

Flemings and Ruth Chris are good as well. Locally Folks Folly is good. Surprisingly, Villa Castriotti has a great steak and lobster for $40 and you can split it for $5 more, with paprika coating on the lobster tail and the steak with the clarified butter is good.

In Knoxville, Ye Olde Steakhouse was really good for a local steak place.

RT Lodge (Ruby Tuesday's training place) in Maryville, Tn, has a great steak.


----------



## Tippo

try this if you're in Brussels
https://www.restaurantvincent.com/homeEn.php


----------



## pleasehelp

memphislawyer said:


> Does Eat Place was great, when they had it on Beale Street in Memphis. Tamales were awesome
> 
> The Palm in Nashville, across the street from the arena (formerly the Gaylord). Had a great meal, walked across the street and saw Martina McBride's Christmas show one year. Aspargus Frittti
> 
> Shulas in Miami Beach, the original. Big Dolphins fan, sat in the chair he sits in when he comes in. Hated to see Jerry Jones pic on that wall of fame for I think the 5 lb steak.
> 
> Flemings and Ruth Chris are good as well. Locally Folks Folly is good. Surprisingly, Villa Castriotti has a great steak and lobster for $40 and you can split it for $5 more, with paprika coating on the lobster tail and the steak with the clarified butter is good.
> 
> In Knoxville, Ye Olde Steakhouse was really good for a local steak place.
> 
> RT Lodge (Ruby Tuesday's training place) in Maryville, Tn, has a great steak.


Have you tried Doe's down in Mississippi? Not too far of a drive from Memphis. A pretty tough neighborhood, and run-down building, but the steaks and tamales are great. I don't make it down there too often (I live in NYC) but I love it when I do.


----------



## joyfulbunny

in the philippines, you could try tony rama's!


----------



## njruss

I think Peter Luger is the best steak in the universe. Either location, same food (Brooklyn or Long Island). Just went to Bern's in Tampa for the first time and it is a great experience, highly recommended. The Palm in Atlantic City is excellent. Also the River Palm Terrace in Edgewater, NJ is very high on my list.

One recent amazing experience was at Smith and Wollensky in Las Vegas in September. We happened to go during wine week during which they poured 10 wines for $10 per person, not small pour and they kept refilling whatever you wanted. That by itself was great but (and this was a promo during weekday lunch hours only) they had a prix fixe menu for wine week which included a salad, a 28-oz bone-in dry aged prime ribeye with mashed potato and asparagus and dessert (chocolate cake or coconut cake). They even let me sub creamed spinach for the asparagus and the cost was $25 per person. There were a few other tables around us who had several refills on their wine and by the end of lunch, people were moving from table to table talking and drinking wine. A great afternoon and it cost way less than a comparable amount of time in the casino!


----------



## JoshuaNY

njruss said:


> I think Peter Luger is the best steak in the universe. Either location, same food (Brooklyn or Long Island).


I am a Luger fan too, and you cant beat the schlag!


----------



## njruss

JoshuaNY said:


> I am a Luger fan too, and you cant beat the schlag!


Yes, the streudel with schlag!!


----------



## herfitup

Truluck's in Houston, TX has been very consistent. As is Ruth Chris almost anywhere they have a restaurant and they do some great lunches, too. If you are in a new town ask at the hotel. The best steak I ever had was in a local strip club outside Wichita, KS. I don't normally attend the "Canadian Ballet" but the hotel recommended it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

herfitup said:


> "Canadian Ballet"


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

herfitup said:


> I don't normally attend the "Canadian Ballet" but the hotel recommended it.


You ask about a good steak, and you get directed to a strip club. I ask, and I get directed to Golden Corral. Some guys have all the luck...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

I had a nice steak at Davio's in Philly a couple of years ago. Nice place.


----------



## walrusbt

herfitup said:


> The best steak I ever had was in a local strip club outside Wichita, KS. I don't normally attend the "Canadian Ballet" but the hotel recommended it.


Best thing I've read tonight.


----------



## pleasehelp

Most of the Luger's copies are really good. I think Ben and Jack's is probably the best of them. Luger's has become much less consistent over the years.

Doe's Eat Place in MS does a great steak too.


----------

